# Iwasaki files or premier rasps?



## cagenuts (6 Feb 2014)

Morning folks.

I need (want) to get a couple of files and rasps to help with general wood shaping (saw handles, legs etc).

What's the verdict on the Iwasaki files? Are they a good substitute for the premier rasps like the Liogier and WH rasp?

I'm not looking for cheapies but I'd rather have more Iwasaki files for the same price as fewer rasps.

Thanks.


----------



## AndyT (6 Feb 2014)

Assuming that the Japanese rasps that Rutlands sell are the same as you are asking about, as discussed in this relevant thread, then yes, I think they can be. I've got a couple of those, and have tried out Liogier/Auriou rasps belonging to other people - which are very good indeed. All of them are capable of removing wood in a controlled way and leaving a smooth surface, but the cutting action is different. 
I expect the subtle differences would show up to varying degrees on woods of different hardness. 
Overall, I think the answer is probably yes, but as with so many other choices it depends on lots of other variables in your own circumstances.


----------



## bugbear (6 Feb 2014)

Anyone tried Hattori? (not Hanzo :-( )

http://www.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/categor ... 0_3791.htm

BugBear


----------



## Racers (6 Feb 2014)

Wow they are cheap!

Pete


----------



## bugbear (6 Feb 2014)

Racers":368s1zbz said:


> Wow they are cheap!
> 
> Pete



Probably similar to the one WH had a coupla' years back, but confirmation would be good.

BugBear


----------



## Racers (6 Feb 2014)

bugbear":3cdimatu said:


> Racers":3cdimatu said:
> 
> 
> > Wow they are cheap!
> ...




I have a WH one it works well, its at the bottom of this picture.





Pete


----------



## mqbernardo (6 Feb 2014)

another vote for the hatori rasp. very good bang for the buck.


----------



## Racers (6 Feb 2014)

I have ordered,

Hattori® Rasps, Cabinet Special 704679 
Hattori® Crossing Rasps, Cut 5 704675 
Hattori® Flat Rasp, with Pointed Tang, Cut 4/6 704671

I will test them when they arrive.

Pete


----------



## AndyT (6 Feb 2014)

Do I detect a new excuse? "I have to buy these tools, it's for research!" ;-)


----------



## Racers (6 Feb 2014)

Yes and my birthday is coming up, I have all ready bought my self something (saves the wife the trouble) but I am sure my two boys would like to get me something.

Pete


----------



## AndyT (6 Feb 2014)

Racers":2ma7pqtq said:


> Yes and my birthday is coming up, I have all ready bought my self something (saves the wife the trouble) but I am sure my two boys would like to get me something.
> 
> Pete



I think I recognise that reasoning!


----------



## bugbear (6 Feb 2014)

AndyT":21bme7af said:


> Do I detect a new excuse? "I have to buy these tools, it's for research!" ;-)



It's a very old excuse.  

I bought an unusual ruler in 2007 and didn't identify it until 2010. 3 years
of fascination for 50 pence! That's what I call value.

BugBear


----------



## bugbear (6 Feb 2014)

Racers":2mdei2hv said:


> I have ordered,
> 
> Hattori® Rasps, Cabinet Special 704679
> Hattori® Crossing Rasps, Cut 5 704675
> ...



<obscure>You must have big rats.<obscure>

 

BugBear


----------



## Racers (6 Feb 2014)

Rats?




Fish Eye Rats by maddpete, on Flickr

Pete


----------



## pedder (6 Feb 2014)

Hi, as allways a little late to the party, but here you go with my thoughts:







theses are the rasps and files I use the most.

The round Iwasaki and the flat Nicholson magic cut , though they leave an extremly fine finish, are for coarse work. I never us my coarse rasps any more. Why not for fine work? Theses files have a "direction" and are not easy to stear. And like most files they leave tracks.

The one with the red padauk handle is a very special rasp. A fellow toolmaker send it to me and I don't know who made it. I think a Liogier or Auriou grain 11 would come nearest. That is the absolutly workhorse and used 50 % of the time. After that I use a Liogier grain 15 and a pitch 3 Grobet file. Sanding starts with 120 or 150 after that. Up to 600






Cheers
Pedder


----------



## marcros (7 Feb 2014)

Racers":37m08cgs said:


> I have ordered,
> 
> Hattori® Rasps, Cabinet Special 704679
> Hattori® Crossing Rasps, Cut 5 704675
> ...



I am about to order from here, so am going to put a couple on the order. How do the cut numbers compare with stitch numbers- are higher or lower numbers a finer cut? They seem to have limited options, which may mean that it doesnt make a huge difference.


----------



## Racers (7 Feb 2014)

I guesses at higher number finer, my WH one is 6 and seems to leave a quite good finish.

I would leave it until report I back!

Pete


----------



## cagenuts (7 Feb 2014)

Gee thanks guys, good response. I'll also wait for Pete to report back on those Hattori rasps.

I'm also confused regarding the cut and they don't mention which handle is suitable for the various rasps and files.


----------



## Racers (7 Feb 2014)

I intend to knock my own up, some wood and a copper pipe ferrule, done!

Handle chart is available just click on a rap and the link is just below the picture. 

http://www2.mehr-als-werkzeug.de/web_sh ... len_en.pdf

Pete


----------



## marcros (7 Feb 2014)

cagenuts":1oi24trc said:


> Gee thanks guys, good response. I'll also wait for Pete to report back on those Hattori rasps.
> 
> I'm also confused regarding the cut and they don't mention which handle is suitable for the various rasps and files.



there is a link below the detail on each rasp to open a chart. There is the off one missing, but most are on it.


----------



## cagenuts (7 Feb 2014)

marcros":3677k3yx said:


> there is a link below the detail on each rasp to open a chart.





Racers":3677k3yx said:


> Handle chart is available just click on a rap and the link is just below the picture.



Ah, thanks guys. I was obviously in doff mode when looking for this information.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Corneel (8 Feb 2014)

I agree with Pedder about the Iwasaki rasps. They are a lot better then my Bahco rasps, but they definetely have a prefered grain direction. I use them for roughing out the shape, then with a very light touch you can polish the wood a little bit. Then I switch to sandpaper. I often had my hand hoovering above the purchase button for some Liogier rasps, but the price keeps me back. I get excellent results with strips of sandpaper, but I guess it is much more work.


----------



## Racers (11 Feb 2014)

Well they are here first look seem o/k in protective oil and packaging, so a clean up and test this weekend.

Pete


----------



## Racers (15 Feb 2014)

Revue here chaps hattori-rasps-t77576.html

Pete


----------



## cagenuts (15 Feb 2014)

Thanks Pete.


----------

